# Microtonal guitar



## AvantThought

Does anyone have experience with microtonal instruments? I've been thinking about getting a 19-tone equal temperament guitar.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I used to play viola, that can be used as a microtonal instrument haha. I sometimes play microtonal stuff on my normal classical guitar though, bending strings, scordatura etc.


----------

